# Renting in Mexico with two large dogs.



## Okiegirl (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm looking at San Miguel or the Lake Chapala area and all the rental sites online rarely say anything about renting to people with pets. Here in my area of the States, I would have problems renting because I have 110 pounds of dog (a 75 pounder and a 35 pounder.) Both are Standard Poodles that don't shed and are way past puppy stage with chewing and accidents but I'm concerned I'm going to have problems. 

Has anyone else moved and rented with large animals? One of the dogs is relatively famous for a dog - been on Jimmy Kimmel, NBC Sports, and a couple of British TV shows. The other is a therapy dog. But we all love our children more than other's do. I need to be realistic.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

We rented the first year in Mexico with 4 cats. It was a nice house, rent was 17,000 pesos a month. The cats were not an issue at all. That is probably because the house was tiled throughout and there were no curtains - nothing for them to ruin.

Your dogs may be an issue if you want to stay in a hotel on the trip down. We didn't tell anyone we had FOUR cats - and I remember at one hotel going up three stories on the fire escape.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Are you looking for a furnished or unfurnished rental? Unfurnished will be much easier to find, especially if, as Horseshoe pointed out, the floors are tile--which is by far the most common. Furnished will be more difficult; ads for furnished rentals in the San Miguel area often specify no pets. But not always, and sometimes you see an ad that states "pet friendly."

If you can offer a larger damage deposit, it may sway an undecided landlord. 

:target: :target: (With all those smilies to choose from, I thought there would be a good dog, but no such luck!)


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

I should add - the house we rented was a decent sized house. Two story, four bedroom. The day we moved in we were shocked that there wasn't a single light fixture in the house, just a lot of wires hanging from the ceilings. I guess when the owner's moved to take a job in the States they had no intention of ever returning to their house. I had to run out and buy some cheapo fixtures. I don't know if that is the norm.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

horseshoe846 said:


> I should add - the house we rented was a decent sized house. Two story, four bedroom. The day we moved in we were shocked that there wasn't a single light fixture in the house, just a lot of wires hanging from the ceilings. I guess when the owner's moved to take a job in the States they had no intention of ever returning to their house. I had to run out and buy some cheapo fixtures. I don't know if that is the norm.


That is the norm. Many houses just have a light socket hanging from the ceiling and light bulbs are not included. Toilet seats are also optional. When I left my one and only rental in Mexico, the landlord counted the light bulbs. The original count was on the rental contract, and I had to pay for one that had burned out.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Suggestion: go to a rental agency. Things may be more straightforward that way.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

My experience at Lake Chapala is that many/most of the rentals come furnished. That is probably because of the large snowbird contingent. I have also rented 3 places in San Miguel which were all furnished.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There are a few unfurnished places but not many. My neighbors have one and had 8 dogs at one time and a bunch of cats and the landlady had no problem as it was unfurnished.


----------

